# Job Posting: Foam Sculptor



## cdub260 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Pageant of the Masters is looking for a foam sculptor for the 2010 season. This is a part-time, hourly position. Please submit 5 photographic examples of past work, preferably via e-mail.

Contact Diane Challis-Davy
Director, Pageant of the Masters
650 Laguna Cyn. Rd.
Laguna Beach, CA 92651
E-Mail: [email protected]
Fax: (949) 494-4984
Phone: (949) 464-4290


----------



## Van (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm tempted.... seriously tempted.


----------

